# Cosmetic surgery addict INJECTS COOKING OIL INTO HER OWN FACE



## MACLovin (Nov 13, 2008)

Wow! This is just horrifying!


She ran out of silicon, so she decided cooking oil was the next best option? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




First of all, it's screwed up enough that she was given syringes and silicon by her doctor to inject herself at home. Obviously this lady has severe mental problems, because look what she did to her face!! 










Cosmetic surgery addict injected cooking oil into her own face - Telegraph


 Quote:

 *Cosmetic surgery addict injected cooking oil into her own face*

*A Korean woman addicted to plastic surgery has been left unrecognisable after her obsession led her to inject cooking oil into her face. *

Hang Mioku, now 48, had her first plastic surgery procedure when she was 28; hooked from the beginning she moved to Japan where she had further operations - mostly to her face. 
Following operation after operation, her face was eventually left enlarged and disfigured, but she would still look at herself in the mirror and think she was beautiful. 

Eventually the surgeons she visited refused to carry out any more work on her and one suggested that her obsession could be a sign of a psychological disorder. 

When she returned home to Korea the surgery meant Hang's features had changed so much that her own parents didn't recognise her. 

After realising that the girl with the grossly swollen face was indeed their daughter her horrified parents took her to a doctor. Once again the possibility that Hang had a mental disorder was raised and she started treatment. 

However, this treatment was too expensive for her to keep up and she soon fell back into old ways. 

Amazingly, she found a doctor who was willing to give her silicone injects and, what's more, he then gave her a syringe and silicone of her own so she could self-inject. 

When her supply of silicone ran out Hang resorted to injecting cooking oil into her face. 

Her face became so grotesquely large that she was called "standing fan" by children in her neighbourhood - due to her large face and small body. 

As Hang's notoriety spread she was featured on Korean TV. Viewers seeing the report took mercy on her and sent in enough donations to enable her to have surgery to reduce the size of her face. 

During the first procedure surgeons removed 60g of foreign substance from Hang's face and 200g from her neck. 

After several other sessions her face was left greatly reduced but still scarred and disfigured. 

And it would seem that even Hang can now see the damage she has done; *she now says that she would simply like her original face back.* *

 
*yeeeah, good luck with that.


The saddest part is, she was beautiful before she destroyed her face. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's a damn shame people think they must conform to some perceived standard of beauty by altering themselves to such an extreme. She didn't need any plastic surgery!! 








I think this story along with the pictures should be shown as a deterrent to people wanting multiple procedures.. be happy with what you have, people!


----------



## ellenchristine (Nov 13, 2008)

I saw a piece about this on TV a while back. This woman has severe body dysmorphic disorder. People with BDD will sometimes do drastic things, like operating on their own faces, often in bizarre and obviously harmful ways (like here).


----------



## OohJeannie (Nov 13, 2008)

Wow...this is bananas!


----------



## Willa (Nov 13, 2008)

I've watched something similar last month on tv
A guy (transexual) wanted curves and consulted someone (illegal) about having injections of ''silicone'' but it was window sealing silicone that he got injected. At home he would also give himself injections and to his friend too... who saddly died because of it.

It was sad to watch


----------



## Holly (Nov 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_I've watched something similar last month on tv
A guy (transexual) wanted curves and consulted someone (illegal) about having injections of ''silicone'' but it was window sealing silicone that he got injected. At home he would also give himself injections and to his friend too... who saddly died because of it.

It was sad to watch_

 
I saw that too, and it totally reminded me of this! It's sad how far people will go to try and "perfect" themselves, especially when they try and do this on their own while being completely untrained, and putting foreign substances into themselves. It's too bad nobody was there to pull them aside and say "Hey, are you even thinking what you're doing to yourself?" But then again, some with BDD don't care, and will try and do whatever they can :/


----------



## abbey_08 (Nov 13, 2008)

i read that on perez hilton. how sad, i feel sorry for her because she obviously isnt well mentally so its not her fault...why would anyone inject cooking oil in their face and expect anything good to come of it? someone must of known she was doing it! must of been sooo painful! atleast shes finally getting the help she needs, even though its a little late its better than never.


----------



## AimeeL (Nov 14, 2008)

Oh, and she was sooo beautiful before 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Stories like this make me feel so awful.


----------



## ohnna-lee (Nov 14, 2008)

That doctor needs a boot in his ahem! Yeah, well people with disorders don't need to be taken advantage of, they need to be treated and it isn't always the procedure they feel they need that they should get. We are all more self consious with our own person... we have to live with ourselves day in and day out. This poor women, I am shocked that it went this far. Doctors need to be monitored, this should have never happened.


----------



## jinxii (Nov 14, 2008)

OMG!!!! I couldnt imagine... 
and the fact that she says that she just wants her old face back? 
I feel so bad for her, she basically distroyed her beautiful looks while trying to make herself more beautiful.
its astounding to say the least.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 14, 2008)

Ok after I finished throwing up in my throat just a tad..I had to read the whole story!! My GOD!! Was she that delusional...Cooking oil is Pure Fat!! I could have shown her my *^&%^ if she did not know what the effects of eating that crap is ...let alone injecting it!! If you are gonna be vain and that self conscious about your appearance ...Just buy MAC...UGGGHHH


----------



## Chikky (Nov 14, 2008)

I saw this the other day... I felt very sad for this woman, because I know that she is not right, mentally, and that she must be so very unhappy with herself to do this. And now it's even worse. I hope that they can find a way to help her, body, mind and spirit.


----------



## user79 (Nov 14, 2008)

Jesus, that's mental. Ouch.


----------



## mizuki~ (Nov 14, 2008)

Oh dear...that is so sad but yet so gross....


----------



## jdechant (Nov 14, 2008)

warning..hard to eat lunch while viewing this!! lol.. She doesn't even look human anymore!! It is very sad how some people can go to such extremes because they are not happy with how they look, but eventually realize that they would rather have what they had before after its too late! Someone should of stopped her a LONG TIME AGO..


----------



## yodagirl (Nov 14, 2008)

Thats so sad. The desire to be 'beautiful' can be so dangerous


----------



## NutMeg (Nov 14, 2008)

Just to clarify. This is not a case of wanting to be beautiful gone wrong, or someone who is overly vain, or having low self esteem. I can't say this definitively because I'm not her psychologist, but she has some very clear markers of Body Dysmorphic Disorder, which means she actually can not tell what she looks like. Serious mental disorder, she almost certainly had no conception of what she was doing to herself, and the tragic part is that no one stopped her and got her treatment.


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 14, 2008)

This is beyond heartbreaking.  I agree with Nutmeg, I hope this woman is getting the treatment that she needs.  This is truly horrific and sad.


----------



## k.a.t (Nov 15, 2008)

This is crazy, it makes me really sad for her..
People need to learn to love themselves instead of going to extreme measures..i'm not against plastic surgery, but this is just wrong. She completely disfigured herself..poor girl.

EDIT: Oh right, didn't know she had Body Dysphormic disorder..still, it's sad. Hope she gets the treatment she needs, though looks like it's a bit late for that


----------



## Holy Rapture (Nov 19, 2008)

OMG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wuz jz bitin into an apple ven I started readin n Gosh! I nearly had to throw up!! She wuz outryt b'ful ... Wish she din hav BDD to begin wid! Totally freaked out ryt now but glad dat finally, shez got somethin goin for her!


----------



## Zoffe (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm not against cosmetic surgeries in general but it is so sad that the surgeons were willing to do this :/


----------



## mymacmenagerie (Nov 20, 2008)

OMG!!  Wow...shame...and what of the doctor that gave her the syringes and silicone...ummm... can someone say major malpractice..??


----------



## Ms.Shanti (Nov 20, 2008)

omg...i seen a special on people who act like they know what they're doing and give woman/men botched procedures.This one lady filled this woman's lips with Automotive Silicone and her lips had harden so bad that she had to get her lips reconstructed.I'm forever watching plastic surgery shows..I find them interesting.my hubby hates it when i watch them but he ends up watching them with me..lol..


----------



## becca133 (Dec 19, 2008)

This is such a shame for that poor woman.
She was so pretty before hand! 

How did the Doctor get away with giving her stuff to self inject?!

xXx


----------



## Lapis (Dec 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_I've watched something similar last month on tv
A guy (transexual) wanted curves and consulted someone (illegal) about having injections of ''silicone'' but it was window sealing silicone that he got injected. At home he would also give himself injections and to his friend too... who saddly died because of it.

It was sad to watch_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holly* 

 
_I saw that too, and it totally reminded me of this! It's sad how far people will go to try and "perfect" themselves, especially when they try and do this on their own while being completely untrained, and putting foreign substances into themselves. It's too bad nobody was there to pull them aside and say "Hey, are you even thinking what you're doing to yourself?" But then again, some with BDD don't care, and will try and do whatever they can :/_

 
I don't think those are true comparisons, a transsexual is trying to mold their body to what they are mentally, it greatly helps if they can "pass" as the sex they are inside.
Generally when you see a trans-person who is doing that they don't have the money to go to a doctor etc, it's out of desperation and feeling as if they have no other option, if they don't want to have people threaten them, get jobs etc etc it's literally life and death for some to pass.


----------



## Miss.FlirtyDiva (Dec 20, 2008)

WHY? This is horrible


----------



## MissAlly (Dec 21, 2008)

Nuts..


----------

